# Will not eat....



## Der-Boa-Lieber (Oct 29, 2007)

It seems my little albino will not eat. Everyday i sit a small plate with scrambled eggs and canned snails in his cage and every eve. when i go to take it out, it seems there in nothing gone from it.

These are the same food items they were feeding on before he/she got shipped to me. I am going to go get some canned crickets and see if he/she eats any of that, o and i have also tried mealworms.


----------



## Mike (Oct 29, 2007)

Why canned? Fresh, live insects are much better than old ones packed in a can with lots of preservatives. Try live, the quick movements of the crickets may stimulate him.


----------



## Der-Boa-Lieber (Oct 29, 2007)

I tried live milworms (spelling?) and nothing and live crickets...i tried, all they do is hide under the substrait and heat pad.


----------



## Mike (Oct 29, 2007)

How long have you had him? It may be acclimation problem. Also keep in mind that it may have some problems right off the bat due to it being horribly inbred.


----------



## VARNYARD (Oct 29, 2007)

If I were you, I would try to get them to eat a little raw yogurt, the kind with no fruit and live bacteria. Some are processed to kill the bacteria, these are not the types you want. Raw yogurt has (friendly yogurt-type bacteria). 

Digestive Enzymes, these are facilitators, and they have a different job than dietary enzymes, in that they are present in all living matter and they are necessary for proper digestion. For our pets to obtain proper digestion, they need digestive enzymes which are normally made by the pancreas (digestive enzymes) and are found in yogurt provided the yogurt is not cooked or heated, this process destroys 100% of the enzymes. 

probiotics are live microorganisms which when administered in adequate amounts confer a health benefit on the host". In other words, probiotics are live bacteria that are beneficial to health, when eaten an adequate amount. It is important for our large intestine to maintain a healthy count of these "good" bacteria. Quite a few studies found that probiotics may enhance immunity by regulating lymphocytes as well as antibodies. 

So IMO, raw yogurt's enzymes can and do help boost the bacteria needed to digest food. This should boost their enzymes enough to get them back to good feeding. 

You might need to force feed them a little to get them started, but it is well worth a try.


----------



## dorton (Oct 29, 2007)

Nice post Bobby.
I would try some small pinkies also.


----------



## Der-Boa-Lieber (Oct 29, 2007)

Force feeding :shock: i hate force feeding, i always feel like i am going to hurt them or establish an un-welcoming relationship.

I got him last tuesday so just about a week now and they said he was feeding just fine on scarmbled eggs, canned snails, and crickets....and he doesnt seem to like my cooking or snails lol.

I will try the yogart thing. Thanks every one!


----------



## Repton (Oct 30, 2007)

If it is the last option you might want to try it, it is better than loosing him.


----------



## DaveDragon (Oct 30, 2007)

Our baby Tegu wouldn't eat for 2 weeks after we got him. We used a syringe to feed him Tegu Activa yogurt and stage 1 meat baby foods for 2 weeks before he would eat on his own. You can get a syringe (without the needle) from a pharmacy. Activia yogurt has the live bacteria.


----------



## Der-Boa-Lieber (Oct 30, 2007)

Well, i looked into the room today and saw a big empty looking spot on his plate of scrambled eggs soooo, im hoping he ate some.

I am going tonight to get some live crickets and will they eat the yogart from a plate?


----------



## dorton (Oct 30, 2007)

The open spot sounds like a good sign. Keep us updated.


----------



## Mike (Oct 30, 2007)

Congrats (?). I hope it eats for you more.


----------



## Der-Boa-Lieber (Oct 30, 2007)

Well, that is the first time i have ever been congrated for something eating! :lol: Thanks! i hope he/she eats some more too  .


----------



## DaveDragon (Oct 31, 2007)

Der-Boa-Lieber said:


> will they eat the yogart from a plate?


Ours would lick at it but we had to force feed him. After a few days he seems to like being fed. If it didn't come out fast enough he'd bite the syringe! That showed his appetite was returning. We stopped syringe feed a couple of days later.


----------



## Der-Boa-Lieber (Oct 31, 2007)

Alright, thanks. I just put some powdered crickets in his cage so i will se how he/she does with those.


----------



## VARNYARD (Oct 31, 2007)

Keep us posted, if it does not start eating soon I will contact you and see if we can get it eating good.


----------



## Der-Boa-Lieber (Oct 31, 2007)

Thanks, i have no clue if he/she ate any of the crickets...they all run and hide almost instantly so i can't tell lol.


----------



## Mvskokee (Oct 31, 2007)

i hope she eats bro i know the investment you have in that lil 'gu


----------



## dorton (Nov 1, 2007)

Maybe try instead of feeding in the cage, using a rubbermaid, or sterlite container to feed crickets in. To be able to determine what, if ant has been eaten.


----------



## Mvskokee (Nov 1, 2007)

Yea go with dorton's idea


----------



## Der-Boa-Lieber (Nov 1, 2007)

Sounds like a good idea but, there is the major draw back of him running out of my cage when ever i try getting him or even coming into the room he darts off.


----------



## Monster Boas (Nov 29, 2009)

I want to Thank Bobby Hill for this great advice:

Well we are on attempt #2 and have been unsuccessful with him eating. I been looking on the internet and found some awesome suggestions:



> If I were you, I would try to get them to eat a little raw yogurt, the kind with no fruit and live bacteria. Some are processed to kill the bacteria, these are not the types you want. Raw yogurt has (friendly yogurt-type bacteria).
> 
> Digestive Enzymes, these are facilitators, and they have a different job than dietary enzymes, in that they are present in all living matter and they are necessary for proper digestion. For our pets to obtain proper digestion, they need digestive enzymes which are normally made by the pancreas (digestive enzymes) and are found in yogurt provided the yogurt is not cooked or heated, this process destroys 100% of the enzymes.
> 
> ...



This is credited to Bobby Hill of TeguTalk.Com

Today I will be running out and getting some Activia Yogurt. I really never put any thaught into enzymes before, but when it comes to this I have alot of learning to do!

-Rob


---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


OK, I think I had a huge break through.....

I went to the store and picked up some activia yogurt. I had to mederatly forve feed him (Well, had to get the syringe in his mouth) and he excepted 6 TSP of the yogurt. Well he was real active afterwards so I decided to thaw some mice. I attempted plain mice and he would not except them so I dipped the nose of the first mouse in the yogurt and boom, he took it. After that, he excepted four more plain mice. So in another 2 days we will go through this procedure and see it we can do this again!

-Rob



***So this is where I am tonight and feel accomplished with it***


----------

